# Umrüstung SunRingle Ryde XMB



## powderliner (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo an alle würfelfahrer,
Hab überlegt ob ichs in Laufräder oder hierher stelle. Habe mich dann aufgrund der Tatsache das Cube der einzige Hersteller ist der diese Laufräder verbaut für das Cube Forum entschieden.

Nun zur Frage ich habe das 2010er Stereo RX mit den Sun Ringle Ryde Laufrädern (X-12), bisher ohne Probleme jedoch finde ich den Satz zu schwer und zu schmal mit 19mm Innenbreite. Cube verbaut diesen Satz fast Standardmäßig sowohl in den X12 als auch QR Bikes.
Ich würde den Satz gerne bei meiner Frau ins Hardtail montieren hierzu bräuchte ich jedoch eine Möglichkeit die Nabe von X-12 auf 135mm QR umzubauen. denke das sollte mit geeigneten endhülsen des Nabenkörpers möglich sein, nur gibt es diese hülsen oder sind das jeweils eigenständige Nabenbaureihen?

Wäre super wenn bereits jemand Erfahrung hätte.


----------



## powderliner (17. Mai 2010)

Schade scheinbar hat noch niemand das Bedürfnis gehabt den LRS umzurüsten.
Werde heute Nachmittag mal bei meinem Händler vorbeifahren, der war letzte Woche leider im Urlaub.
Werde das Ergebnis der Befragung posten evtl. brauch mal jemand anderes die Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderliner (17. Mai 2010)

Mist Händler doch noch im Urlaub aber morgen ist er da... dann nerv ich den mal... 
scheint ja schon interesse an dem Thema zu geben bei knapp 180 klicks... Leider ohne nen kleinen tipp...


----------



## ThunderRoad (17. Mai 2010)

powderliner schrieb:


> scheint ja schon interesse an dem Thema zu geben bei knapp 180 klicks...



Ein paar davon gehen auf mich  Und wenn Du was weißt, wär ich auch an der Antwort interessiert


----------



## powderliner (18. Mai 2010)

Also mein Händler weis nichts davon. Leider ist es nicht wie erwartet denn die Naben der X-12 Laufräder sind nicht Baugleich mit den SSP Naben was ich bisher angenommen hatte. Dies macht es sowohl für mich als auch meinen Händler unwahrscheinlich das ein Umbau der Endanschläge möglich wäre.
er meinte zwar er erkundigt sich mal bei CUbe aber ich glaub da muss ich ihn nächste Woche nochmals dran erinnern sonst vergisst er es. ;-)


----------



## powderliner (18. Mai 2010)

Nach Recherche auf der Sun Homepage ist scheinbar die Sun Ringle Demon Nabe am Hinterrad verbaut Laut Homepage gibts nichtmal 142mm endanschläge....

beim SSP Laufradrad wohl eine Dirty Flea.


----------



## ThunderRoad (18. Mai 2010)

powderliner schrieb:


> Nach Recherche auf der Sun Homepage ist scheinbar die Sun Ringle Demon Nabe am Hinterrad verbaut



Nö, also bei mir nicht. Die größte Ähnlichkeit hat die Abbah, v.a. bei der Discaufnahme, aber der Nabenkörper sieht etwas anders aus. Hab auch selber schon auf der HP gesucht, allerdings keine Nabe gefunden, die wirklich gleich aussieht...


----------



## powderliner (18. Mai 2010)

scheint wohl ne ältere Demon zu sein. zumindest ähnelt sie der bei CRC erhältlichen





(und für diese gibt es offiziell allerdings keine endcaps für x-12 aber auch nicht für QR) Aussage Falsch!


Nabe Gefunden in X12 Standard. 
http://www.cosmicsports.com/product...Nabe--HR-32-L---12x142mm--schw?search[page]=1


----------



## powderliner (20. Mai 2010)

So um das Thema zum Ende zu bringen. Nach ANfrage bei COsmic Sports gibt es für die Demon Nabe keinen Umbaukit auf SSP. Somit besteht keine Chance das Laufrad SSP konform zu machen.
Evtl. könnte man sich passende Endhülsen selbst fertigen aber dazu fehlt mir das wissen sowie die Fertigkeit soetwas umzusetzen.

Thema abgehakt Laufrad wird gefahren bis es hinüber ist bzw. mir ein junges gebrauchtes Laufrad im Bikemarkt über den Weg läuft.


----------



## ThunderRoad (20. Mai 2010)

Ist wahrscheinlich das einfachste.
Aber seit ich weiß, welche Naben da verbaut sind frage ich mich folgendes:

- Wer verbaut so eine eigentlich hochwertige und sauschwere DH-Nabe mit 19mm-XC-Felgen? Entweder man baut nen leichten XC-LRS, oder man baut nen stabilen DH-LRS. Aber beides zu vermischen bringt nur die Nachteile von beidem zum Vorschein (der Ryde XMB ist nicht nur instabil, sondern auch schwer ). Da muss Cube wohl ganz schön günstig an gewaltige Restbestände drangekommen sein 

- Für mich machts u.U. Sinn, die Naben zu behalten (auch wenn ich den Freilaufsound nicht mag) und beim Händler neue Felgen montieren zu lassen. Vielleich mach ich mich übern Winter auch selber dran


----------



## powderliner (20. Mai 2010)

Bei mir ist das ärgerliche das ich ne Magura FR (DT440) im Bike meiner Frau habe. hätte ich nun den Sun Ringle umrüsten können hätte ich wieder ne schöne Nabe im Bike. und es wäre am ende auch leichter. Evtl kriegt auch meine Frau ein neues hinterrad und ich hab dann den SunRingle als ersatzlaufrad ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (31. Januar 2012)

Hat inzwischen jemand zufällig passende Endhülsen für SSP gedreht?

NaitsirhC


----------

